# Residence card for non-EU citizen



## 657489 (Sep 11, 2014)

Hello everyone,

how soon after marriage with Portuguese citizen I can apply for residence card? What documents from my country/embassy do I need? I want to hear from someone who did this already and can give me step-by-step guide. 

Thanks in advance.


----------



## canoeman (Mar 3, 2011)

Depends where you got married and where your living, EU generally also has a crackdown on marriages of convenience.

If your not living with partner in Portugal you can't get a Residents Card.
If your moving to Portugal with your partner then they apply for "reunification of family"
Portal SEF


----------



## 657489 (Sep 11, 2014)

canoeman said:


> Depends where you got married and where your living, EU generally also has a crackdown on marriages of convenience.
> 
> If your not living with partner in Portugal you can't get a Residents Card.
> If your moving to Portugal with your partner then they apply for "reunification of family"


Thank you for this information. I want to move to Portugal after we marry (in Portugal as well) so I guess I need to apply for reunification of family. I read different information about it - ones say i have to wait 1 year, others say I can apply in 3 months since my arrival (or marriage). So how is it now?


----------



## canoeman (Mar 3, 2011)

The information is in the link *only* if you or once you are married or can prove co-habitation can you apply for "reunification of family" 
You might need a Visa to enter Portugal
Marrying in Portugal could have issues 
If your legally married and that proof is accepted and you have other required paperwork there is no minimum time stated.
Minimum times as far as I'm aware are if you co-habit or want to take Portuguese Nationality


----------

